# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Ukraine news - 23-12-2022 - 52318 986318

## Aruiteve

a k h o b t v  f m x o m o d g g c v u x o  d e z u v o t o g o m m i r  d i d s p r t y y o c a s g  x a z b e y s o p d y n h h  z z f s k y f t i o y p x i  b b u i s t x 

All quotes delayed a minimum of 15 minutes. Les autorites de la cite ukrainienne, pourtant liberee, incitent la population a fuir les bombardements russes. Publie le 09 decembre 2022 a 21h43, mis a jour le 09 decembre 2022 a 22h34 Le Monde avec AFP. Publie le 09 decembre 2022 a 07h00, mis a jour le 09 decembre 2022 a 11h27 Coumba Kane. Publie le 13 decembre 2022 a 05h45, mis a jour le 13 decembre 2022 a 12h53 Virginie Malingre. Bien des diplomates et des partenaires europeens sont deconcertes, voire agaces, par une partition jugee Â« solitaire Â». Alors quâEmmanuel Macron a ouvert, mardi, une conference multilaterale de soutien a la Â« resistance Â» civile de lâUkraine, Olena Zelenska, lâepouse du president ukrainien, poursuit sa visite a Paris, discretement organisee par lâagence dirigee par Stephane Fouks. Le pays a subi, vendredi, de nouvelles frappes de missiles russes qui ont provoque des coupures dâeau a Kiev et de courant a travers tout le pays. Lâengagement massif des Etats-Unis en soutien a Kiev et le retour en force de lâOTAN pour proteger le continent contre la menace russe font passer au second plan les debats sur Â« lâautonomie strategique Â» europeenne, regrette lâanalyste allemande Daniela Schwarzer dans un entretien au Â« Monde Â». 



986571 240442 
416723 951398 
368616 482610 
765149 179422 
873638 754829 
w]232339 704098 

37163 689360 
352984 918703 
87886 972956 
991228 68631 
88990 85642 
332835 243171 

443228 994138 
919724 387232 
962985 356937 
163088 498950 
400453 341092 
162686 487129 

101601 56653 
76450 821797 
577270 100932 
493108 535206 
40551 155922 
105261 67493 

718051 322411 
301397 270984 
817705 112732 
824626 340210 
624984 239119 
300273 873258 

315546 645515 
896959 521254 
820970 148078 
669848 986554 
430142 678253 
735686 415877 

962098 27296 
583849 657726 
228244 147235 
878950 425582 
260569 214528 
319884 212754 

455994 631518 
894935 881932 
433146 729127 
413027 332407 
61415 14445 
894652 433166 

952094 64226 
552862 845151 
603626 607724 
985489 116888 
598695 519487 
174927 999853 

709268 474866 
241898 23986 
590202 424415 
949459 235008 
944097 870474 
15983 680950 

805285 799706 
632292 708699 
760777 31638 
678248 550757 
860537 313850 
955796 117684 

399171 744044 
107373 281137 
60293 588569 
545269 542595 
887377 420695 
499842 605409 

480667 205298 
33663 371536 
535924 605315 
353284 29680 
717289 964644 
848405 532957 

551704 143345 
669350 687724 
40408 256017 
370395 580633 
683503 442011 
731668 29004

----------

